
House Report Condemns Boeing and FAA in 737 Max Disasters - tomalpha
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/16/business/boeing-737-max-house-report.html
======
tomalpha
The FT has coverage too [https://on.ft.com/33rAwSM](https://on.ft.com/33rAwSM)

With a particularly damning extract:

> It found the company successfully persuaded the US Federal Aviation
> Administration not to classify the anti-stall system as “safety critical”,
> meaning that many pilots did not even know of its existence before flying
> the Max.

> In doing so, Boeing concealed from regulators internal test data showing
> that if a pilot took longer than 10 seconds to recognise that the system had
> kicked in erroneously, the consequences would be “catastrophic”.

